# Average number of hops in a network



## atticus87 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum. I've seen you guys are familiar with networking. I have a question regarding a networking problem. It is a theoretical problem. In fact I admit it is a homework I have to do. Hence I do not ask anybody to solve my problem I am just looking for clues on how to solve it since I have not found the information to do it.
I have tried to look for a solution but I could not find in. (neither in the university library nor on the internet)

Basically I have to calculate the average number of hops in a network from one node to any node. I think the network is an ad-hoc networks (since the text of the problem specifies that nodes can be en-nodes ( that can either forward or send data ) or nodes that only forward data (the don't send it - I mean don't generate it) ). I have three different cases. A ring, start and fully meshed topology.
My concern is that I have not found a method to calculate the average hops in a network. I a sure it depends on the network characteristics, therefore I have also given the three topologies.
Could you please tell me the method, or formula, or just a book name that can give me further insights.

Thank you,
atticus

If this is not the right place to post this question, could you please tell me another forum where I can ask it ?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, I can't imagine a "correct" answer to this question. Clearly, it totally depends on the exact network topology, since the hops are determined by the number of routers and gateways between the two locations.


----------

